# Lake Oahe Walleye Fishing



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For those who are out fishing Oahe like me, go DEEP. All our nice fish are going over 30 feet.

I see alot of guys come and go at 20 feet and don't last long. The fish are moving up from Mobridge, be patient and stay near the channel.


----------

